# Saint-Valery-Sur-Somme - Question on Aire Facilities



## DavyCrocket (May 10, 2005)

On our travels from the 19th December - Off to Spain and Portugul for 3 Months. Crossing via Eurotunnel on the afternoon of the 19th and looking to overnight at Saint-Valery-Sur-Somme Aire on that evening. I am looking for an Aire with Electric Hook Up as I need to conserve my gas supplies. I have the 'All the Aires' 2nd edition but it confirms no electric - Can anybody confirm what is the situation on this Aire or could anyone suggest a more suitable spotover with EHU - around 20/30 mile from Calais


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

No EHU as at late September this year.
Fresh water,waste water and cassette dump.

First class stop over all hard standing, nice little town with a brilliant fresh fish shop.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Saint-Valery-Sur-Somme Aire is a long way from Calais and honestly cant remember if there was electric there or not.

There is electric at the Le Portel aire which is in Bolougne.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

you wont find a aire with 16amp electric in northen france plenty with 6amp which aint good enough for heating :lol: :lol: :lol:

my suggestion is get the gaslow adaptors for spanish/potugues bottles and buy a gas bottle down there, then use your gas on the way down and stop on any aire you want then.

Dont know if you`ve been south before but why people spend all that money on a campre then expect electirc is beyond me, most people who use aires always use gas and the electric were available for charging the batterys, we use a small genny when needed for charging in winter and gaslow refillable. Never had a problem in France, Italy, Germany or slovenia and Austria.

As 1000`s of people go to spain and portugal each year with no problem and wild camp sure the solution is simple.

in winter when its cold reccon on using 3ltrs of gas a day @ 0c below that upto 5ltrs aday with heating on 24/7.

here you go ...

http://www.caravanning-online.co.uk/acatalog/gaslow-jumbo-adaptor.html

http://www.johnscross.co.uk/products/Gaslow-Spanish-Jumbo-Adaptor-.html

about the same price as a uk gas bottle


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

No electric.

Honfleur, Le Treport and Le Touquet, Cleres (which is just off the main road, need a jeton for electric says for 6 hrs but ours lasted 12 hrs., jeton from tourist office or the paper/bookshop).

Mind you a lot more towns and villages are closing their electric and water in winter.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Services under reconstruction at St Valery sur Somme. Not sure what electrical facilities will be available when complete.
The bornes which offer 220v supply want anything between €2 and €5 for as little as 55 minutes - theoretically you can feed the machine through the night, but if the place is busy you may have to share out the few available sockets.

You may like to look at Le Touquet - nice aire near the marina. 220v from the borne.

Just down the coast is Le Treport, where there is a full-facility aire, including proper 10A hookups for each pitch. €8.50 for 24 hours.
Can be noisy from nearby industrial area.

As an aside, it would be nice if the reviews of aires on here and other places would differentiate between full hookups and the restricted borne supplies.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Lovely private aire here....http://airecampingcar-boismarie.com/

only used it summer, but I think they are open all year, with hookup

curlyboy


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Davy,
We came back from Spain last week and found all the aires we stayed on the electricty and water were turned off. With the exception of an aire on the N10 at St.Maure De Touraine called Aire de bois chaudron a private aire which charges 2 euros a night plus 2 euros for electric. We also stopped at a campsite called camping chateau des tilleuls near Abbeville open to the end of the year. This site is in the Acsi book and charges 11 euros a night with electric.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

St Valery sur Somme has been expanded and is even better than before. Have to say that I am glad that they have not installed EHU. Always seems to spoil the aire.
Gerry


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*french aires*

 hi davycrocket France this time of the year can be as cold as England my advice for what it's worth get down to spain as safe and as fast as you can like TRAMP said use your gas and top-up before Spain and like HYMERMICK1 said most of the aire's in France turn service's that's what we do going to spain. cheers . jud


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Re original question, there are at this time no electric hook-ups at St.Valery sur Somme. 
It is not true that all EHPs are at best 6A in the north. As already stated Le Treport is 10A, whilst the new hook-ups at Le Portel are we think also at least 10A. Note that this aire is now accessed by credit card barrier (3€/night) with electricity charged at 2€/4 hours.

Best option however is the private aire (also in France Passion scheme) at Ferme Magasin Cap Nature, Audinghen (N 50 50 44.83; E 1 36 17.54). Here parking is free but hook-ups are charged- 5€/24hours. It is on hardstanding in the court yard of the owners house/shop so well shelterd if windy and very safe. (Not in "All the Aires"!).


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

delete please


----------



## tikki (May 13, 2005)

hymermick1 said:


> Hi Davy,
> We also stopped at a campsite called camping chateau des tilleuls near Abbeville open to the end of the year. This site is in the Acsi book and charges 11 euros a night with electric.


We can also recommend Camping Chateau Des Tilleuls as a stopover or even for a short break. We stayed here for one night 4 weeks ago and at €11 with the ACSI card is good value. We cycled from the site to St Valery Sur Somme - about an hour on the level canal towpath. Friendly owners who seem to be spending plenty on upgrading the site. We found it by chance but would definitely use it again.


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

hymermick1 said:


> Hi Davy,
> We came back from Spain last week and found all the aires we stayed on the electricty and water were turned off. With the exception of an aire on the N10 at St.Maure De Touraine called Aire de bois chaudron a private aire which charges 2 euros a night plus 2 euros for electric. We also stopped at a campsite called camping chateau des tilleuls near Abbeville open to the end of the year. This site is in the Acsi book and charges 11 euros a night with electric.


Thankyou for that info. 2 years ago I found this aire after a lot of difficulty. Unfortunately my arrival coincided with a heavy snowfall and I got stuck!The owner saw my predicament on his CCTV and came in his 4x4 and pulled me out. From what I saw it is an excellent aire.
Post code is 37800 Ste Maure De Touraine. GPS given as lo 0.36.46E la 47.05.35. 
It is described as being 1km from the village centre and in close proximity to the R.N. 10.
The site has drinking water, wc, showers, washroom, electricity and WIFI

Ian


----------

